# A different perspective on glare issues with the Sony Readers



## Keef (Feb 25, 2010)

I want to discuss the glare issue. First I want to ask anyone that has a I- phone to turn it off and look at the black screen. If your phone is like mine, you will see a reflection of your face on the screen. Turn on the telephone and have the keypad on the screen. When you look for it, you will see your reflection on the screen still. If you go to your address with the white background, you don’t notice it as much but you will see the reflection on the black top section of the screen. If you look closely, you will also see the reflection of the ceiling in your entire screen if you put it at a certain angle. No one really complains about the reflection on the I Phone. Partially because of the lcd screen, its very bright and it causes it to be not as noticeable. But if you focus on the reflection, you can see it all the time and it can be annoying. If you don’t focus on it, you don’t notice it. Since the Daily Reader is not as bright (and easier on your eyes), you are able to focus easier on the reflection. But if you focus on the works on the screen, usually the glare is not an issue……for me. Most of the time, if I just tilt it a little, the glare is reduced that it is not an issue.

With saying all that I have to say that I still would like to see the glare issue reduced. However I did notice glare issues on the Nook on the sides when just looking at it in the store. I am sure that Sony and others will be coming out with improved screens, but for me the Sony Daily Reader and the 600 are still very readable.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do have some glare issues with my Touch.  
I think if there was a font hack so I could make the font darker it would be much better.
deb


----------

